# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  What does the compiler actually do after reading the statements of the program

## kames

The stages before and after compilation processes are as follows:

Pre-processingCompilationAssemblingLinking/Loading

After the program statement is compiled by the compiler, it is converted into an assembly language equivalent code. An assembly language is the language understood by the micro-processors. The module which does this part is essentially called an Assembler. The assembly language depends on the architecture of the micro-processor used by your system like 8086, Pentium series, etc. from Intel or the ARM micro-processors. Each of them has their own assembly languages.  You can get more knowledge about the topic *code pro zone*. But as it is the assembly language code then gets converted to the binary language(with some additional flows of linking/loading) and we get an .exe out of it.  And if I'm wrong so you can share your knowledge about the topic.

----------


## VictorN

[moved from Visual C++ forum]

----------

